# Just for fun.



## Jeff Oehlsen

A little bird told me that a NARA judge just judged a dog that she co owns. This of course is against the rules. It is also painful, as this is someone who I like talking to, and this is embarrassing as ****. Kind of like the fence somewhere in the general area, or the two blinds for the ring two BS.

So, let me ask the NARA folks, as cheating seems to be quite prevalent, why don't you just change the rules, or maybe just put a price tag on each title ??

I mean why not ?? If the dog passes on it's own merits, you ****ed it up by being the co owner AND the judge. WTF were you thinking ?? 

I think I would like to buy a ring three for my GF's dog, Olivia. She is Kanecian excellent, and a NARA ring three would really look good next to her name. By the way, they are the smallest of the teckels, or what normal people call Daschunds. 

So, let me know how much it would be, or if I should just punk you out, like you are doing the sport, by giving her the title, and daring you to do something about it. I doubt that any of you could forcibly take anything from me. 

Livvy, FR3, kanecian excellent. I like that. Come take it from me. LOL I double ****ing dare you.


----------



## kristin tresidder

what does "kanecian excellent" mean?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Swear to God I wrote what it meant somewhere. It is probably misspelled, but it is a show title on the kanecians. 

Livvy, FR3 Kanecian excellent sounds good doesn't it ? Never mind she is a little nerve bag. I think that I will send off for various trophys stating that she won different trials. If you are gonna cheat, go big I say. 

What do yo think of Livvy, NARA ring three champion 2009 ?? I could just get a trophy just like who ever won it has. LOL


----------



## Ben Colbert

What judge? What dog? What trial?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> A little bird told me that a NARA judge just judged a dog that she co owns. This of course is against the rules.


It's OK Jeff, you can come right out and use my name. Yes, I co-own Rica, who recently trialed under me. However, contrary to your claim, it's not against the rules. You can look in the NARA rulebook here http://www.ringsport.org/rulebook.php, or even the ARF one if it makes you feel better.

There is a rule about decoys working their own dogs in a trial.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It is in the SCC rules, although I guess when they give you the whole judge thing and you don't have to earn it, you miss out on little things like that. 

Your ****ing things up. Send me my trophy. I like the plate type trophys.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Do we really have to rehash all this? I think it's been mentioned before that NARA isn't run the same as the GTR/CUN/SCC, we follow the rules of competition on the field, but the rules governing the organizations are different. 

By the way Jeff, does Buko have a valid biting license?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yes he does. Not only that, he is champion of NARA next year, and the next. Like you could say otherwise.

Matter of fact, I am the president of NARA, as of now, and I will have to be contacted before every trial, and I want constant reports every ten minutes. 

You cannot be the governing body of FR if you don't follow the rules, like having the correct amount of blinds (upright) or many of the other things that you folks do. Since when are there just handler and decoy rules ??

Not that you guys are following them anyway. That is why I just promoted myself to KING of NARA. 

Send me my trophy, and serve me my Mai tai.


----------



## Betty Mathena

Rules or no rules, are you comfortable judging a dog you have ownership in? 

At bare minimum it seems to scream potential conflict of interest.


----------



## kristin tresidder

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> . That is why I just promoted myself to KING of NARA.
> 
> Send me my trophy, and serve me my Mai tai.


LMAO! - i'm changing my facebook status to that last line!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Betty Mathena said:


> Rules or no rules, are you comfortable judging a dog you have ownership in?
> At bare minimum it seems to scream potential conflict of interest.


The dog in question is over 2 years old now. I purchased her, she spent 3-4 days at my house when she first arrived as a pup. When she was around 9 months old I watched her for her co-owner for about a week. That's the sum total of my involvement with her in terms of raising, training, etc, other then us being in the same club. At some point in the future, if I choose, I can get pups from her. Since I don't care if she's titled or not, I don't see a conflict of interest. 

Am I comfortable judging her, I would say the answer is obviously "yes", since I did. I also judged a dog from my breeding at that same trial, who I would liked to have seen pass (he failed by the way). I judge every dog that walks on my field the same way, regardless of who owns or handles it, where it's from, etc. 

Keep deflecting Jeff  I don't have time to play your games, I have a dog to prepare for a trial this weekend. Gotta go work those positions.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Never mind that training stuff, as king of NARA, I will give you your FR3. 

As usual, your suspect.


----------



## Ben Colbert

Jeff Oehlsen;190716\ said:


> As usual, your suspect.


you're?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ben Colbert said:


> you're?


 
You're a turd tamper.


----------



## Ben Colbert

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ben Colbert said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help it.


I hear it's genetic.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I hear it's genetic.


OH! I was wondering if that's what you meant by turd tamper. :-$


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So, since all the little avoidance mice have shown up, I will go back to my original thought process and wonder what other shenanigans nara is up to.

So all my little birds that like to send me things...... but don't want to get thrown under the bus should now come foreward. I enjoy the irony that something should be done, but not of course, by them. 

It is now time to beat this dog into doing what we want, or beat it till it holds still.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, since all the little avoidance mice have shown up, I will go back to my original thought process and wonder what other shenanigans nara is up to.
> 
> So all my little birds that like to send me things...... but don't want to get thrown under the bus should now come foreward. I enjoy the irony that something should be done, but not of course, by them.
> 
> It is now time to beat this dog into doing what we want, or beat it till it holds still.


Chirp .Ok, since Jeff wants to be the bus driver ;-) I _sincerely_ had that question about Judge and a co-owned dog because I feel that a <ACRONYM title="Dog Sports">sport</ACRONYM>'s integrity is only as good as the organization and it's Judges. Whether there is a written rule or not, it does not give the appearance of fairness. Especially for the dog herself. She may have truly been worthy of her score. But when you have a vested co-ownership with a eye to breed her in the future, Judge her in a trial, well it doesn't look good, regardless of the reasons, how long she stayed at your house, whether you trained her or not. 

Once upon a time I was a UKC breeder Judge. No one who had a dog from me, directly, was ever in my ring. There was no rule against it...just my personal rule.


----------



## David Feliciano

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think I would like to buy a ring three for my GF's dog, Olivia. She is Kanecian excellent, and a NARA ring three would really look good next to her name. By the way, they are the smallest of the teckels, or what normal people call Daschunds.
> 
> So, let me know how much it would be, or if I should just punk you out, like you are doing the sport, by giving her the title, and daring you to do something about it. I doubt that any of you could forcibly take anything from me.
> 
> Livvy, FR3, kanecian excellent. I like that. Come take it from me. LOL I double ****ing dare you.


What I want to know is what is Carol Boche doing with a Daschund?


----------



## Martine Loots

Betty Mathena said:


> Rules or no rules, *are you comfortable judging a dog you have ownership in*?
> 
> At bare minimum it seems to scream potential conflict of interest.


 
Why not?

Over here a judge is allowed to judge his own dog and a decoy to be the trial decoy for his own dog.
There always are 2 judges who decide the quotes so the concerned judge isn't alone in taking the decisions.

If you don't allow this, then you can't allow judging or decoying for your own club members either.

However for the championships, the NVBK decides which judges and decoys are selected for each category and then they try to take in consideration that there is no judging or decoying for own dogs or club members. But given the large field of competitors, this isn't always easy.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

But it's not just for fun, is it?

I always enjoy reading Kadi's posts and yours, too Jeff, if not all.

I live thousands of miles away from you and only know you through the forum. 

I'm always disturbed by threads like this where one forum member is "put in the pranger in the middle of the village" and presented to the rest of the members to be stoned. I know Kadi is perfectly capable of holding her own but that's not the point.

I don't know NARA's rules and even if I did, I wouldn't like to play GOD.


----------



## Candy Eggert

I like Kadi and her posts too. Especially her rocking photography ;-) Nothing says you can't disagree with someone's views on keeping sports honest. It really means nothing in the big picture if the organization and Judges feel there is nothing wrong with it though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
I'm always disturbed by threads like this where one forum member is "put in the pranger in the middle of the village" and presented to the rest of the members to be stoned. I know Kadi is perfectly capable of holding her own but that's not the point.

So you just let it go on over and over and over again ?? So all the people that came before you, current, and future, have to explain why their titles mean something and the freebies do not ??

Sad. really sad that you think that.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Just trialed my Weimariner today under the Barvarian judge Lepic and got my ring III on my female. She was judged fairl Lost a couple points for falling asleep and the food refusal, she also never bit but she passed. Skipped the Ring I and II because it's not in my rule book!

Anarchy, I'm the new Vice president of NARA now Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

As king of nara, I give you full powers with my full approval to pass your dog over ring two and one. I also give you full power to allow your dog to sleep during the bitework. However, your dog MUST be present to be awarded the title.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> As king of nara, I give you full powers with my full approval to pass your dog over ring two and one. I also give you full power to allow your dog to sleep during the bitework. However, your dog MUST be present to be awarded the title.


As long as you're passing them out and this may be my only chance, could I get a Ring two maybe ?

He aint much to look at but we have to play the cards we get dealt :neutral:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Get me another photo of him biting some sort of object, and I will declare him a nara ring two. As king, I can distribute titles as I see fit. maybe you would like a knighthood for him as well ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Why not?

Over here a judge is allowed to judge his own dog and a decoy to be the trial decoy for his own dog.
There always are 2 judges who decide the quotes so the concerned judge isn't alone in taking the decisions.

Perhaps you missed where I pointed out that it is against the rules of French ringsport, which I am now the king of, and nara previously claim to follow to the letter. You guys don't even care about pedigree, naturally you are not going to care about judging your own dog. I do find it interesting that there are handlers running about from dog to suit to get their dogs titles. I would think that they would be pretty tired with all that running about, and donning of the suit and whatnot.

maybe I will declare myself king of belgian ring as well. What sort of crown requirements do you have over there ??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Get me another photo of him biting some sort of object, and I will declare him a nara ring two. As king, I can distribute titles as I see fit. maybe you would like a knighthood for him as well ?


No, the R2 will do very nicely... a simulated leg dog reference on the certificate would rock.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Good Lord! Do you go to the big picture store to make these pictures of yours? Surely, you can figure out how to resize them before posting.  I'm hoping that you can get some kind of award from Jeff and right away. Later Tater!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gerry, as Vice president of NARA you can compete for ring 3 nationals. Jeff already said Buko is first place so I'm second. If you want to win you need to get on the board of directors!


----------



## Fathi Shahin

Lol this is hilarious!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

As the king of nara, I will graciously bow out of the running, and will award the coveted nara2 ring title with simulated leg attack (real) to your dog. Thank you for all your hard work and hours of training. Please do not forget to bad mouth ARF as you recieve the award. This is ceremonial, and must be done to keep up appearences. 

NEWS NEWS NEWS ! ! ! ! !

I was at the convienence store today, and found a 60 year old woman who loves dogs and I awarded her the nara level three decoy certification. Her dedication to the sport is astounding. I immediately called Tim, to tell him the news. Later, I recieved a phone call, and her older brother who also loves dogs, would like to be a level three decoy as well. Of course, I immediatly awarded him the level three, and they called me and their nara trial schedule is already full. Please stop calling them to decoy your trial, as every weekend is booked already. Booking for next year will begin in Sept, unless of course you just want to send me a check for 300 dollars. Good for business these amazing dog lovers are !!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> I'm always disturbed by threads like this where one forum member is "put in the pranger in the middle of the village" and presented to the rest of the members to be stoned. I know Kadi is perfectly capable of holding her own but that's not the point.
> 
> So you just let it go on over and over and over again ?? So all the people that came before you, current, and future, have to explain why their titles mean something and the freebies do not ??
> 
> Sad. really sad that you think that.


I haven't even mentioned what I think about what's happened, or happening at NARA, so don't tell me that it's sad how I think about it.

Tlhe only thing I'm thinking is, is that I don't like to see a long standing forum member criticised in this manner. But that's my problem.


----------



## David Feliciano

Quis custodiet ipsos custodes? or "Who will guard the guardians?"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Tlhe only thing I'm thinking is, is that I don't like to see a long standing forum member criticised in this manner.

So you would just let this shit go then. How about the guy that drives 20 hours to do his ring one against the best in France, and the best in Mexico under a qualified judge ?? How is he supposed to feel ?? 

Not sure how the dog world got so ****ed up that when you point out something that is wrong, YOU are the bad guy. That is basically what you are saying. She ****ed up, but I am the one that is wrong.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

So stop getting your pants in a twist - it's childish. Lamgsam, aber sicher nervst Du mich!!!

The only thing I have against what you say is that you're slagging another forum member who has greatly contributed to this forum.

Can't you sort it out with NARA or Kadi herself?

Maybe I could understand what you are talking about. We've fought battles in my neck of the woods for the sake of justice, but not over forums.


----------



## Mike Lauer

no one disagrees with what you say, only how you say it
but I am sure you are used to that


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

If it is not amusing to me, then why say anything at all ??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: The only thing I have against what you say is that you're slagging another forum member who has greatly contributed to this forum.


As well I should. If you are going to be a judge, and either don't know the rule, or choose to ignore it, or even worse, disregard it, as you know that all the little bitch meisters of nara are goinna do is complain to each other, and then forget it.

There are all these claims that they follow the french rules but with just a little bit of peeking, you see that they do what they want, regardless of the rules. 

I will hold her to a higher standard. You do what you want, I have no idea what you train for, I do not know if you are a judge, or a competitor, or just one of the bla bla bla's that are on this board, but I do know that you are not here in this country, you are not making a mockery of a sport here on US soil, and since it is my right to say what I want, how I want, and I enjoy the ringsports, I will say something in public, here on this board.

If nara actually felt that something wrong was happening, they would do something about it. However, they all want the easy trials so that they can score well, like 380 390 and then mysteriously crap out in the championships and get scores 40+ points lower than their average. How mysterious ?? How could that happen ??


----------



## Geoff Empey

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> However, they all want the easy trials so that they can score well, like 380 390 and then mysteriously crap out in the championships and get scores 40+ points lower than their average. How mysterious ?? How could that happen ??


I dunno sunspots, the tide was going out, the dog was constipated, the handler was constipated, the other dog ate the homework, or maybe it was cold and windy that's another excuse I've heard thrown around here lately. 

It just boils down to if you do fluffy trials the cream and high octane will rise to the top, no matter how you stack it.


----------



## Ben Colbert

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> However, they all want the easy trials so that they can score well, like 380 390 and then mysteriously crap out in the championships and get scores 40+ points lower than their average. How mysterious ?? How could that happen ??



What was your score at the MR Nationals?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

There is an entire thread on that here somewhere.

Geoff, that is the kind of thing that needs to go away in dog sport. I know more than a few people that go trial hunting to find out where the easy judge, brand new decoys are gonna be. It is one thing to plan on going to a trial, and it happens (which something should be done about) but another to go out of your way to look for the easy judge, and new decoys, or even better, offer to bring your decoy with.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Geoff, that is the kind of thing that needs to go away in dog sport. I know more than a few people that go trial hunting to find out where the easy judge, brand new decoys are gonna be. It is one thing to plan on going to a trial, and it happens (which something should be done about) but another to go out of your way to look for the easy judge, and new decoys, or even better, offer to bring your decoy with.


You know how I feel about it, it just doesn't matter in the end. I only worry about myself and my team the rest what ever they do to make themselves feel better. I'll see them on a neutral field with a impartial judge with decoys that nobody has worked on and sort it out there.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Geoff and Jeff, you both know I was dead serious about the R2 title, however..due to the response I have been awarded a Sch2 title based on the picture alone.










Man, you ring guys have to loosen up the rules or you will become extinct.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Gerry, that's because the Sch titles are an auto default for having EVERY HAIR in place. Know how I knew that? :-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What, cause he is standing like a queer ?? : )


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I couldn't say one way or the other. So far all I see is a piece of what looks like a garden. Computer is still trying to download the damned picture. Someone show Gerry how to resize those pictures. LMAO


----------



## Chris McDonald

Ha see how weak it is ,, looosers. Can I be knighted with a dog title ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I dub thee SIR assalot.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Don Turnipseed said:


> I couldn't say one way or the other. So far all I see is a piece of what looks like a garden. Computer is still trying to download the damned picture. Someone show Gerry how to resize those pictures. LMAO


Sorry Don, I use that site to store high res pics because my computer can't put them on a disc because it's a peice of shit.

It's a gay dog picture :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It is a giant dog picture. It is like mural size.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think I would like to buy a ring three for my GF's dog, Olivia. She is Kanecian excellent, and a NARA ring three would really look good next to her name. By the way, they are the smallest of the teckels, or what normal people call Daschunds.
> 
> So, let me know how much it would be, or if I should just punk you out, like you are doing the sport, by giving her the title, and daring you to do something about it. I doubt that any of you could forcibly take anything from me.
> 
> Livvy, FR3, kanecian excellent. I like that. Come take it from me. LOL I double ****ing dare you.





David Feliciano said:


> What I want to know is what is Carol Boche doing with a Daschund?


Now this, unbelievable


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Which one ??


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Since I'm on the board would it be wrong to title my upcoming litter before I sell them?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Timothy Stacy said:


> Since I'm on the board would it be wrong to title my upcoming litter before I sell them?


That's fine, since we know that a real dog man can evaluate puppies almost as soon as they are whelped. I'm still on the fence, if titling them before they're born should be allowed


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Just send a sonogram and I will pick the titles based on what I see. The pups have to be a week away to be able to properly nara evaluate them.


----------

